
Worldwide Distribution of Blood Types - crocus
http://anthro.palomar.edu/vary/vary_3.htm
======
markessien
How do they identify who is a 'native'? And does it not seem a bit suspicious
to anybody that the area where the 'A' blood type crops up in Africa is also
the same area where slaves were picked up from and returned back during
abolishment?

Also, if you overlay the O graph on top of the B type, you see some
correlation with the language family
([http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Languengl...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Languengl.gif))
in Africa.

Unfortunately, the addition of european languages in South America spoils the
correlation.

I bet it would be quite interesting to compare ethnic groups with language
families and blood types.

------
BFalkner
For some reason I've always had the impression that O was rare. I cross
checked with wikipedia
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_type#ABO_and_Rh_distribut...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_type#ABO_and_Rh_distribution_by_country)
and it seems a bit less than A (O+ and O- compared to A+, A-, AB+ and AB-),
but no means rare. Did anybody else have this prejudice?

The 'native' part also seems a little dubious. What is that supposed to mean
in terms of their samples?

~~~
demallien
Yup, I had exactly the same reaction (I was even just about to post the
wikipedia url, before I read your post).

I may have been getting a few ideas mixed up though - certainly someone with
O- is quite rare, but O+ is very common. And then there is the fact that if
you are O-, you are guaranteed to have the lowest likelihood of finding a
matching donor.

